# Zuleitungsquerschnitt im Umrichterbetrieb auslegen



## Mirko123 (26 August 2021)

... gelöscht - ist laut Meinung im Forum "Pfusch" und soll hier nicht zur allgemeinen Belustigung beitragen.


----------



## SPS-Bitschubser (26 August 2021)

Spannungsfall berechnen.
Kalkulation des Kabel strombelastbarkeit. Häufungsfaktor Temperatur Verlegeart.
Danach entscheidet man welcher Querschnitt reicht.


----------



## JSEngineering (26 August 2021)

Moin Mirko,

Du möchtest ja vermutlich nicht, daß Deine Spannung zusammenbricht, wenn Du die Peak-Leistung abfragst. Also mußt Du, wie Bitschubser schon schreibt, Deinen Spannungsfall berechnen und dabei den Peak-Wert von 50kW berücksichtigen.
Damit kommst Du bei 3% Spannungsfall bereits auf ein 25mm².

Wenn Du mit dem Querschnitt runter gehst, bekommst Du beim Abrufen der Peak-Leistung einen deutlich größeren Spannungsfall. Außerdem berücksichtige bitte, daß Du bei einem FU einen erhöhten Oberwellenanteil auf der Leitung hast, die mehr Verluste verursachen und das Kabel erwärmen. Also bitte nicht zu knapp kalkulieren!


----------



## Mirko123 (26 August 2021)

....


----------



## Frohnius (26 August 2021)

pfusch ... ich würd den scheiss mit 6qmm sofort wegreißen

bei jedem motorstart hoffen dass die sicherung hält ? echt ?

zum glück gibts vde-vorschriften und nicht nur leute die 1000 euro sparen wollen ...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (26 August 2021)

Mirko123 schrieb:


> Wäre jetzt nur noch interessant, was die Schaltschrankklimatisierung dazu sagt (wenn die Versorgungsspannung um 80V pendelt


Seit ihr Hersteller? Wer nimmt so ein Konstrukt am Ende ab?


Mirko123 schrieb:


> aber bei 6mm² statt 25mm² bei 100m spare ich mir doch locker 1000,-€ (+ Installationsaufwand etc.).


Wenn du 2.5² nimmst kannst du sogar noch mehr sparen... 


> Wäre jetzt nur noch interessant, was die Schaltschrankklimatisierung dazu sagt (wenn die Versorgungsspannung um 80V  pendelt (aber sowas sollten die Geräte auch abkönnen!?).


Kein Kommentar


----------



## Plan_B (26 August 2021)

Mirko123 schrieb:


> Ansonsten brauche ich in meinem Anwendungsfall noch stabile 24V (die könnte ich aber zur Not auch aus der konstanten Zwischenkreisspannung generieren).


Die ist keineswegs konstant, vor allem nicht bei Deiner angestrebten Grenzauslegung.
Wenn Du 50kW Peak abrufst, werden die zuerst aus dem ZK befriedigt. Die Spannung sinkt ab und wird aus dem Netz nachgespeist. Ist der Innenwiderstand der Zuleitung zu hoch, bekommst Du DC Unterspannung mit FU-Ausfall.
Wird der Antrieb generatorisch, kannst Du im ZK bis 1000V annehmen.


----------



## SPS-Bitschubser (26 August 2021)

Mirko123 schrieb:


> Ansonsten brauche ich in meinem Anwendungsfall noch stabile 24V (die könnte ich aber zur Not auch aus der konstanten Zwischenkreisspannung generieren). Wäre jetzt nur noch interessant, was die Schaltschrankklimatisierung dazu sagt (wenn die Versorgungsspannung um 80V  pendelt (aber sowas sollten die Geräte auch abkönnen!?).


Wie bekommt man aus der zwischenkreisspannung 24Volt heraus?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (26 August 2021)

SPS-Bitschubser schrieb:


> Wie bekommt man aus der zwischenkreisspannung 24Volt heraus?


Das habe ich schon mal an einer größeren Anlage gesehen, dort war ein Siemens 24V Netzteil mit einem DC Weitbereichseingang verbaut.
Sinn bei dieser Anlage war es, dass bei einem Stromausfall noch für einige Sekunden die 24V gehalten werden um bestimmte Aktionen noch durchführen zu können.

Aber im Fall des TE macht es wohl weniger Sinn da im Falle eines Spannungsausfall wegen geflogener Sicherung die Zwischenkreisspannung wegen dem enormen Spannungsabfall eh schon relativ weit unten sein wird.

Heute nimmt man dafür eher ein USV Gerät. Es gibt ja auch Systeme mit Kondensatoren statt Batterien


----------



## Mirko123 (26 August 2021)

...


----------



## SPS-Bitschubser (26 August 2021)

Mirko123 schrieb:


> Verstoße ich da jetzt wirklich gegen eine VDE- Vorschrift? Steht da irgendwo dass der  Spannungsabfall nicht größer als X% sein darf?
> Dass die Sicherung kurzzeitig 100A verträgt, geht aus der Kennlinie hervor. Von daher erwarte ich da auch kein Problem.
> Anderseits wird die Sicherung auslösen, wenn am Leitungsende ein Kurzschluss auftritt. Von daher gehe ich davon aus, dass ich "safe" bin.
> Bzgl. 24V - Versorgung: Da gibt es die Sitop PSU400M.
> ...


Ich glaube du solltest mal die Grundlagen der Elektronik nochmals auffrischen.


----------



## rlw (26 August 2021)

Mirko123 schrieb:


> Verstoße ich da jetzt wirklich gegen eine VDE- Vorschrift? Steht da irgendwo dass der  Spannungsabfall nicht größer als X% sein darf?
> Dass die Sicherung kurzzeitig 100A verträgt, geht aus der Kennlinie hervor. Von daher erwarte ich da auch kein Problem.
> Anderseits wird die Sicherung auslösen, wenn am Leitungsende ein Kurzschluss auftritt. Von daher gehe ich davon aus, dass ich "safe" bin.
> Bzgl. 24V - Versorgung: Da gibt es die Sitop PSU400M.
> ...


Du triffst völlig falsche Annahmen . Du hast beim zurückspeisen keine 480V auf der Zuleitung und die 24Volt aus dem Netzteil stehen dir erst zur Verfügung wenn dein Zwischenkreis aufgeladen ist. Und wieso bricht die Einspeisung bei 100A Last auf 300V ein ?
Habt Ihr keinen E-Konstrukteur der 1. einen Schaltplan erstellt und 2. dann anhand der benötigten Leistungen die Querschnitte der Zu- und Motorleitungen berechnen kann ?


----------



## SPS-Bitschubser (26 August 2021)

Mirko123 schrieb:


> Verstoße ich da jetzt wirklich gegen eine VDE- Vorschrift? Steht da irgendwo dass der  Spannungsabfall nicht größer als X% sein darf?
> Dass die Sicherung kurzzeitig 100A verträgt, geht aus der Kennlinie hervor. Von daher erwarte ich da auch kein Problem.
> Anderseits wird die Sicherung auslösen, wenn am Leitungsende ein Kurzschluss auftritt. Von daher gehe ich davon aus, dass ich "safe" bin.
> Bzgl. 24V - Versorgung: Da gibt es die Sitop PSU400M.
> ...


Baust du vor dem Netzteil einen LS Schalter ein. Oder wie greifst du die DC Spannung ab?


----------



## rlw (26 August 2021)

SPS-Bitschubser schrieb:


> Baust du vor dem Netzteil einen LS Schalter ein. Oder wie greifst du die DC Spannung ab?


Das wird schwierig, LS Schalter die für diese Spannung zugelassen sind sind kaum verfügbar, ich kenne die nur von ABB, kosten ein mehrfaches wie normale Automaten.


----------



## Mirko123 (26 August 2021)

rlw schrieb:


> ...


----------



## Heinileini (26 August 2021)

SPS-Bitschubser schrieb:


> Baust du vor dem Netzteil einen LS Schalter ein. Oder wie greifst du die DC Spannung ab?


Vorwiderstand! 

3% SpannungsAbfall? Bezogen auf 50 kW komme ich da auf ca. 3 kW, die in der Zuleitung verbraten werden.
Na ja, verteilt sich ja auf 100 m.  Also kein HotSpot, sondern eine HotLine.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (26 August 2021)

Mirko123 schrieb:


> D.h. beim motorischen Betrieb liegen - bei 380V Netzspannung - noch 300V an der Einspeisung an. Beim Rückspeisen ist das dann umgekehrt


Erstens, wo haben wir 380V Netzspannung und zweitens, dass die Netzspannung im Rückspeisebetrieb über die normale Netzspannung um 80V ansteigt, das halte ich mal für ein Gerücht.


----------



## SPS-Bitschubser (26 August 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Erstens, wo haben wir 380V Netzspannung und zweitens, dass die Netzspannung im Rückspeisebetrieb über die normale Netzspannung um 80V ansteigt, das halte ich mal für ein Gerücht.


Naja wenn du 100A Rückspeisen willst und der Verlust der Leitung 80 Volt  sind. Kann es schon sein das die Spannung an der rückspeiseeinheit steigt. Noch nie ausprobiert da ich auf so lustige Dinge noch nie gekommen bin. 
Wahrscheinlich steigt die ruckspeise Einheit mit unter oder Überspannung aus....


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (26 August 2021)

SPS-Bitschubser schrieb:


> Naja wenn du 100A Rückspeisen willst und der Verlust der Leitung 80 Volt  sind. Kann es schon sein das die Spannung an der rückspeiseeinheit steigt. Noch nie ausprobiert da ich auf so lustige Dinge noch nie gekommen bin.
> Wahrscheinlich steigt die ruckspeise Einheit mit unter oder Überspannung aus....


Das mag vielleicht so sein, aber was sind denn das für experimentelle Aufbauten.

Ich Idiot habe in mein Haus ein NYM 4x16 gezogen. Schön blöd von mir, hätte da auch sparen sollen/können. Mein Fernseher läuft mit 180V bestimmt auch noch.


----------



## Heinileini (26 August 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ich Idiot habe in mein Haus ein NYM 4x16 gezogen. Schön blöd von mir, hätte da auch sparen sollen/können. Mein Fernseher läuft mit 180V bestimmt auch noch.


Und eine Heizung benötigst Du dann auch nicht mehr. Die Leitungen u.a. zu den Steckdosen dienen dann als WandHeizung.


----------



## Mirko123 (26 August 2021)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Vorwiderstand!
> 
> 3% SpannungsAbfall? Bezogen auf 50 kW komme ich da auf ca. 3 kW, die in der Zuleitung verbraten werden.
> Na ja, verteilt sich ja auf 100 m.  Also kein HotSpot, sondern eine HotLine.


Die Effektivleistung sind ja nur 10kW. Da sehe ich keine thermischen Probleme für die Leitung - und 35A Sicherungen für die 6mm2 sind ja auch noch da.


----------



## Plan_B (26 August 2021)

Das ganze für die durchschnittliche Leistung auszulegen halte ich für denkbar.
Jedoch muss diese IMHO durchaus die wahren Verhältnisse Abbilden. Wenn Du eine Dauerleistung von 10kW mit Peaks von 50kW hast, dürfte der korrekte Mittelwert sich eher an die 20kW annähern.

Die Rückspeiseeinheit wird kaum 480V auf ihrer Netzseite zulassen. Ich würde aus dem Bauch heraus vermuten, dass bei spätestens 420V die Einspeiseleistung reduziert und im Zwischenkreis aufgepuffert wird. Ich kenn das Wunderteil natürlich nicht. Wie hoch der ZK dann geht, hängt von der generatorischen Leistung ab (unbekannt).

Der an die Speiseeinheit angeschlossene FU wird bei einem starken Einbruch der ZK-Spannung seine Arbeit einstellen (DC-Unterspannung).

Experimentell ist das Projekt durchaus interessant - professionell jedoch absolut nicht zu vertreten.




__





						Zulässiger Spannungsfall
					

Normen und Richtlinien geben den zulässigen Spannungsfall vor, welcher beim Verlegen von Kabel und Leitungen zu beachten ist. Hier wird erläutert, wann welcher prozentuale Spannungsfall zu berücksichtigen ist.



					iwer.info
				




PS: Und wenn im Rückspeisefall 80V Spannungsfall auf Deiner 6mm² Leitung anstehen würden, dürften die 35A-Sicherungen auch auslösen.


----------



## Mirko123 (26 August 2021)

hmm, man findet  Werte mit bis zu 8% Spannungsabfall (mit Begriffen wie "soll", oder auch Ausnahmen, wie Motoren mit hohen Anlaufströmen (was ich im Prinzip hier habe).
Wenn man einen Asynchronmotor mit Anlauf direkt am Netz hat, dann hat man ja auch ein Vielfaches an Anlaufstrom versus Nennstrom.

*"...
Im Bereich der elektrischen Energietechnik soll an Leitungen und deren Verbindungsstellen der Spannungsabfall in Grenzen gehalten werden, damit die Betriebsspannung der Betriebsmittel ausreichend hoch ist und die Verluste in vertretbaren Grenzen gehalten werden. Ein höherer Spannungsabfall ist zulässig beim Starten von Motoren und für andere Betriebsmittel mit hohen Einschaltströmen,[2] vorausgesetzt, dass sich in allen Fällen die Spannungsschwankungen innerhalb der für das Betriebsmittel zulässigen Grenzen bewegen.
..."*

Danke für die Hinweise auf die Normen.


----------



## Frohnius (27 August 2021)

was postest du hier überhaupt im forum wenn du beratungsresistent bist ?


----------



## Mirko123 (27 August 2021)

Mir fehlte bislang die Information, dass in der DIN VDE 100 Teil 520 zum zulässigen Spannungsabfall Aussagen gibt. Das  werde ich dann wohl so berücksichtigen müssen (mit anderen Worten: entweder ich erhöhe doch den Leitungsquerschnitt, hänge Superkondensatoren in den Zwischenkreis, etc. .).
Auf der anderen Seite wurden oben Aussagen getroffen wie "Der an die Speiseeinheit angeschlossene FU wird bei einem starken Einbruch der ZK-Spannung seine Arbeit einstellen (DC-Unterspannung)". Genau das hatte ich ja schon berechnet, dass das nicht passieren wird, weil ich eine geregelte Einspeisung verwenden werde, die Spannungseinbrüche (oder Überhöhungen beim Rückspeisen) beherrscht (und die Zwischenkreisspannung konstant hält).  Ebenso dass die Sicherung bei kurzzeitigen 3fachen Überstrom nicht auslösen wird. 
Ich glaube, mein Fehler war eher, dass ich das Thema unter "Schaltschrankbau" statt in der Rubrik "Normen" gepostet habe.

​


----------



## rlw (27 August 2021)

Mirko123 schrieb:


> hmm, man findet  Werte mit bis zu 8% Spannungsabfall (mit Begriffen wie "soll", oder auch Ausnahmen, wie Motoren mit hohen Anlaufströmen (was ich im Prinzip hier habe).
> Wenn man einen Asynchronmotor mit Anlauf direkt am Netz hat, dann hat man ja auch ein Vielfaches an Anlaufstrom versus Nennstrom.
> 
> *"...
> ...


Ist dieser Aufbau für einen Produktionsbetrieb gedacht oder machst du das nur um mal so richtig "schlechte"Erfahrung zu sammeln?

Wenn du mal in die Tabellen für Stromblastbarkeit und auf den Link schaust wirst du erkenennen das alle deine Ansätze falsch sind.


Spannungsabfall


----------



## SPS-Bitschubser (27 August 2021)

Mirko123 schrieb:


> Mir fehlte bislang die Information, dass in der DIN VDE 100 Teil 520 zum zulässigen Spannungsabfall Aussagen gibt. Das  werde ich dann wohl so berücksichtigen müssen (mit anderen Worten: entweder ich erhöhe doch den Leitungsquerschnitt, hänge Superkondensatoren in den Zwischenkreis, etc. .).
> Auf der anderen Seite wurden oben Aussagen getroffen wie "Der an die Speiseeinheit angeschlossene FU wird bei einem starken Einbruch der ZK-Spannung seine Arbeit einstellen (DC-Unterspannung)". Genau das hatte ich ja schon berechnet, dass das nicht passieren wird, weil ich eine geregelte Einspeisung verwenden werde, die Spannungseinbrüche (oder Überhöhungen beim Rückspeisen) beherrscht (und die Zwischenkreisspannung konstant hält).  Ebenso dass die Sicherung bei kurzzeitigen 3fachen Überstrom nicht auslösen wird.
> Ich glaube, mein Fehler war eher, dass ich das Thema unter "Schaltschrankbau" statt in der Rubrik "Normen" gepostet habe.


Ich sage hierzu eher Theoretiker.


----------



## rlw (27 August 2021)

Mirko123 schrieb:


> Ich glaube, mein Fehler war eher, dass ich das Thema unter "Schaltschrankbau" statt in der Rubrik "Normen" gepostet habe.
> 
> ​


Schaltschrankbau ist schon der richtige Ansatz aber da machst du alles falsch.


----------



## SPS-Bitschubser (27 August 2021)

Mirko123 schrieb:


> Mir fehlte bislang die Information, dass in der DIN VDE 100 Teil 520 zum zulässigen Spannungsabfall Aussagen gibt. Das  werde ich dann wohl so berücksichtigen müssen (mit anderen Worten: entweder ich erhöhe doch den Leitungsquerschnitt, hänge Superkondensatoren in den Zwischenkreis, etc. .).


Nur zur Info man kann auch von der Norm abweichen.
Es sind nur Richtlinien und Empfehlungen keine Vorschriften.
Bei guter Rechtfertigung kann davon immer abgewichen werden.


----------



## Mirko123 (27 August 2021)

... ausprobieren werde ich das bestimmt nochmal, bevor ich die Maschinen so verkaufe. Heute haben wir da  deutlich dickere Zuleitungen verbaut. Nun will ich eben mal ausrechnen und dann ausprobieren was technisch noch geht, aber auch zulässig ist (wenn das alles nach einem Monat Dauertest noch läuft, kann man ja trotzdem den Querschnitt erhöhen). Wenn ich mir meine asiatischen Wettbewerber anschaue, dann gehen die mit solchen Themen auch anders um. Und solange sie hier gegen keine Norm verstoßen und die Anlagen trotzdem störungsfrei laufen, haben die erstmal kein Problem (ganz im Gegenteil, da wird einen noch vorgeworfen dass man noch nie was von "smarten Ansätzen" gehört hat etc). 

Dass meine Ansätze falsch sind, erkenne ich ehrlich gesagt nicht. Habt Ihr ein Problem damit, dass man eine 6mm² mit 35A absichert? Oder dass alle 10s mal 100 A fließen - aber der Effektivwert <18A ist, dass das trotzdem schädlich für eine Sicherung sein kann?  Dann schreibt es bitte auch so hin und begründet es, statt pauschale Aussagen zu treffen die hier nicht weiterhelfen.


----------



## SPS-Bitschubser (27 August 2021)

Mirko123 schrieb:


> ... ausprobieren werde ich das bestimmt nochmal, bevor ich die Maschinen so verkaufe. Heute haben wir da  deutlich dickere Zuleitungen verbaut. Nun will ich eben mal ausrechnen und dann ausprobieren was technisch noch geht, aber auch zulässig ist (wenn das alles nach einem Monat Dauertest noch läuft, kann man ja trotzdem den Querschnitt erhöhen). Wenn ich mir meine asiatischen Wettbewerber anschaue, dann gehen die mit solchen Themen auch anders um. Und solange sie hier gegen keine Norm verstoßen und die Anlagen trotzdem störungsfrei laufen, haben die erstmal kein Problem (ganz im Gegenteil, da wird einen noch vorgeworfen dass man noch nie was von "smarten Ansätzen" gehört hat etc).
> 
> Dass meine Ansätze falsch sind, erkenne ich ehrlich gesagt nicht. Habt Ihr ein Problem damit, dass man eine 6mm² mit 35A absichert? Oder dass alle 10s mal 100 A fließen - aber der Effektivwert <18A ist, dass das trotzdem schädlich für eine Sicherung sein kann?  Dann schreibt es bitte auch so hin und begründet es, statt pauschale Aussagen zu treffen die hier nicht weiterhelfen.


Eigentlich steht die Antwort zu deiner Frage im 1 Post von mir.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (27 August 2021)

Mirko123 schrieb:


> ... gelöscht - ist laut Meinung im Forum "Pfusch" und soll hier nicht zur allgemeinen Belustigung beitragen.


Oje


----------



## zako (27 August 2021)

... ausprobieren kann er es ja mal.


----------



## Mirko123 (27 August 2021)

SPS-Bitschubser schrieb:


> Eigentlich steht die Antwort zu deiner Frage im 1 Post von mir.


... also 6mm2 mit 35A Sicherung unter Berücksichtigung der Reduktionsfsktoren. Also passt doch


----------



## JSEngineering (27 August 2021)

Was auch immer man von Deinem Vorhaben halten mag... bitte berücksichtige:



Mirko123 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir meine asiatischen Wettbewerber anschaue, dann gehen die mit solchen Themen auch anders um.


Die asiatischen Mitbewerber bauen auch Akkus, die beim Laden abbrennen.... an denen sollte man sich nicht unbedingt orientieren, auch wenn man "billiger" werden will.



Mirko123 schrieb:


> Oder dass alle 10s mal 100 A fließen - aber der Effektivwert <18A ist, dass das trotzdem schädlich für eine Sicherung sein kann?


Bisher hieß es "gelegentlich", jetzt ist es bereits alle 10s. Das ist nicht mehr gelegentlich und Du mußt auf die Erwärmung des Kabels und aller beiteiligten Bauelemente achten!
Und dabei spielt dann auch die Umgebungstemperatur eine erhebliche Rolle.

Da Du Dich an die Grenzen des Machbaren bewegen möchtest, mußt Du dann auch alle Störfaktoren einbeziehen:
Temperatur
Häufung
Oberwellen
etc.

Wenn Du also auf dem Papier eine ideale Konstruktion entwirfst, mag das alles funktionieren. Auch wenn Du das dann in Deiner Werkstatt unter kontrollierten Bedingungen nachbaust.
Sobald das aber bei einem Kunden steht, kannst Du nicht davon ausgehen, daß er alle Deine "idealen" Bedingungen erfüllt: Vorhersehbarer Mißbrauch muß bedacht werden. Höhere Temperatur, volle Kabelschächte, Einstreuungen von außen, extreme Höhen, ........

Und wenn dann doch ein Kabel abbrennt, mußt Du Dich mit dem Sachverständigen herumschlagen, der dann ebensolche Zweifel hat, wie das Forum.

Außerdem bedenke bitte vorzeitige Alterung. Selbst wenn die Leistungselektronik, die Kabel und die Sicherungen das theoretisch alle mit machen, werden Sie bei solchen Grenzbelastungen sicherlich nicht so lange halten, wie nominell ausgelegt.


----------



## rlw (27 August 2021)

Wenn man bei der aktiven E/R Einheit von einem Siemens ALM ausgeht, dann sind die Spannungsgrenzen bei :

342 ... 528 V


----------



## rlw (27 August 2021)

SPS-Bitschubser schrieb:


> Nur zur Info man kann auch von der Norm abweichen.
> Es sind nur Richtlinien und Empfehlungen keine Vorschriften.
> Bei guter Rechtfertigung kann davon immer abgewichen werden.


Das ist richtig, aber in den Pflichtenheften der Kunden,  jedenfalls die die ich kenne , sind die akt. Normen eine Vorgabe und
im Vertrag festgehalten.
Wenn wir eine Anlage aufbauen, dann verlegt der Kunde die Zuleitung bis zu den Einspeiseklemmen unseres Schrankes,
nach *unseren* Vorgaben.
Hab ich dann da eine Leitung über 100m liegen, die bei Nennstrom für einen Spannungsabfall > 4% sorgt, dann haben wir A-Karte


----------



## MSB (27 August 2021)

rlw schrieb:


> Wenn wir eine Anlage aufbauen, dann verlegt der Kunde die Zuleitung bis zu den Einspeiseklemmen unseres Schrankes,
> nach *unseren* Vorgaben.
> Hab ich dann da eine Leitung über 100m liegen, die bei Nennstrom für einen Spannungsabfall > 4% sorgt, dann haben wir A-Karte


Wobei aber, nur um das festzuhalten:
Ich (als Lieferant) spezifiziere Nennstrom, evtl. Anlaufströme, und benötigte Vorsicherung / Kurzschlussfestigkeit meiner Ausrüstung.
Ob der Kunde dann die Maschine neben den Trafo stellt, oder ob der 10km entfernt steht, ist mir vollkommen egal, ebenso ob er die Zuleitung mit 300 anderen Kabeln in eine bestehende Rinne schmeißt etc.,, folglich ob sich dann hier ein 6 oder 50mm² für 32A Nennstrom ergibt (um mal bei einem überschaubaren Strom zu bleiben) ...

Sollte es allerdings deutlich über 10mm² werden, sollte man darüber sprechen, weil dann bräuchte man mehr bis viel mehr Platz für die Einspeiseklemmen, oder bei viel größer Anschlussverbreiterungen, Tunnelklemmen, und was der Katalog nicht alles so hergibt.


----------



## rlw (27 August 2021)

MSB schrieb:


> Ob der Kunde dann die Maschine neben den Trafo stellt, oder ob der 10km entfernt steht, *ist mir vollkommen *egal, ebenso ob er die Zuleitung mit 300 anderen Kabeln in eine bestehende Rinne schmeißt etc.,, folglich ob sich dann hier ein 6 oder 50mm² für 32A Nennstrom ergibt (um mal bei einem überschaubaren Strom zu bleiben) ...
> 
> Sollte es allerdings deutlich über 10mm² werden, sollte man darüber sprechen, weil dann bräuchte man mehr bis viel mehr Platz für die Einspeiseklemmen, oder bei viel größer Anschlussverbreiterungen, Tunnelklemmen, und was der Katalog nicht alles so hergibt.



Tja, da haben wir eine deutlich andere Philosophie. Wir klären mit dem Kunden immer alle Randbedingungen ab.
Die Inbetriebnehmer -- und die Kunden -- wissen das zu schätzen.


----------



## MSB (27 August 2021)

rlw schrieb:


> Tja, da haben wir eine deutlich andere Philosophie. Wir klären mit dem Kunden immer alle Randbedingungen ab.
> Die Inbetriebnehmer -- und die Kunden -- wissen das zu schätzen.


Nicht falsch verstehen, abklären ohne jede Frage, jedoch nicht auslegen ...
Ich sage: Ich brauche 100A, Kunde sagt: 4x70mm² NYY


----------



## Mirko123 (27 August 2021)

... habt Ihr alle Beteiligungen an Kupferminen? 😉
Zumindest habe ich den Eindruck dass hier überall recht großzügig dimensioniert wird. Woanders wird dann wieder um jeden Cent gefeilscht...


----------



## MSB (27 August 2021)

Mirko123 schrieb:


> ... habt Ihr alle Beteiligungen an Kupferminen? 😉
> Zumindest habe ich den Eindruck dass hier überall recht großzügig dimensioniert wird. Woanders wird dann wieder um jeden Cent gefeilscht...


Was willst du denn jetzt hören? Für meinen Teil baue ich zum einen praktisch ausschließlich Individualschaltschränke, sprich zu dem Zeitpunkt wo ich irgendwas messen und präzise verifizieren könnte, wäre es ohnehin bereits zu spät ... hier ist etwas größer, dann erheblich unproblematischer als "zu klein".

Insofern ist das ganze so eine halbproffessionelle Berechnung, mit einem gehörigen Schuss Gefühl und Schätzung.


----------



## Frohnius (27 August 2021)

> ... habt Ihr alle Beteiligungen an Kupferminen? 😉
> Zumindest habe ich den Eindruck dass hier überall recht großzügig dimensioniert wird. Woanders wird dann wieder um jeden Cent gefeilscht...



recht großzügig ? nein .. wir halten uns einfach an die normen und vorschriften ....
und ehrlich gesagt ... versuche ich (z.b.. wenn die kabelverlegung kein wirklicher mehraufwand ist) lieber mit 2% spannungsabfall zu dimensionieren ... der unterschied bei der verlustleistung wird sich irgendwann rechnen bei mehr als 5000 betriebsstunden pro jahr  ...
der kabelmehrpreis ist eine einmalige sache ...

und ... sry, wenn du den eindruck hast, dass hier recht großzügig dimensioniert wird ...
dann hast du einfach keine ahnung ...
dann haben dir hier einige sauber und ordentlich begründet eine antwort gegeben ...
und du hast trotzdem immer recht 
...
sry .. aber dich möchte ich nicht als kunden und lieferanten haben 😉


----------



## Mirko123 (27 August 2021)

Frohnius schrieb:


> und ... sry, wenn du den eindruck hast, dass hier recht großzügig dimensioniert wird ...
> dann hast du einfach keine ahnung ...
> dann haben dir hier einige sauber und ordentlich begründet eine antwort gegeben ...
> und du hast trotzdem immer recht


... kannst Du konkrete Beispiele oben nennen, wo meine Berechnungen konkret widerlegt wurden?

Zusammenfassung zu einigermaßen brauchbaren Beiträgen die mich  z.T. weitergebracht haben:
Beitrag #3
==> für max. 3% Spannungsabfall braucht man 25mm² (naja, das hatte ich ja für 6mm² schon gerechnet, dass es dort bis 80V sein werden)

Beitrag #22
==> Hinweise zu zulässigen Spannungsabfall in Normen (habe ich oben schon gesagt, dass dieser Hinweis für mich wichtig war)

Beitrag #29
==> mögliche Abweichung zu Normen



Bzgl. Verluste - es wird also nicht allzu lang dauern bis sich aus wirtschaftlicher Sicht die 25mm²  Leitung gegenüber der 6mm2 rechnet. Also tatsächlich ein Argument dass man bei einem Effektivstrom von 17A einen Querschnitt von 25mm2 verlegt. 😉


----------



## Plan_B (28 August 2021)

Eine Auslegung auf die durchnittliche Leistungsaufnahme halte ich wie gesagt für durchaus noch machbar.
Jedoch komme ich auf andere Werte nach den bisherigen Informationen.
Regelleistung: 10kW
Peak:50kW alle 10s (für 2s?)

(12*50+48*10)/60=18kW

Bei 100m würde das schon eine 10mm² Zuleitung rechtfertigen und die ganze Betrachtung wird erheblich freundlicher.


----------



## Mirko123 (28 August 2021)

Bei thermische Betrachtungen muss man den Effektivwert nehmen. Ebenso ist der Leistungsverlauf in der Beschleunigungsphase von Positionierantriebe eher sägezahnförmig als konstant.
Aber das habe ich ja schon gerechnet dass ich aus thermische Sicht kein Problem haben werde mit der Leitung.


----------



## Plan_B (28 August 2021)

Da Du anscheinend alle Punkte vollständig betrachtet hast ist Deine Auslegung völlig korrekt.
Einsparpotential könnte es noch am FU geben. Wenn die 50kW nur ganz kurzzeitig auftreten, kannst Du den eventuell eine Nummer kleiner auslegen (50kW dann an der Überlastgrenze des FU).
Aber mir schwant, dass Du eigentlich eine Konfiguration mit einer DC-Einspeisung und mehreren FU's hast. Dann gibt die "Gleichzeitigkeit" noch viel mehr Freiheitsgrade bei der Einspeisung. Eventuell reicht doch ein 2,5²mm, wie oben schon vorgeschlagen.


----------



## rlw (28 August 2021)

andy_ schrieb:


> Eventuell reicht doch ein 2,5²mm, wie oben schon vorgeschlagen.



Schreibfehler?

Wenn man wüsste was für eine E/R Einheit eingesetzt wird könnte man auch den zulässigen Bereich der Eingangsspannung ansehen


----------



## Heinileini (28 August 2021)

rlw schrieb:


> Schreibfehler?


Wohl eher Ironie!?


----------



## Mirko123 (28 August 2021)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Wohl eher Ironie!?


Oder mangelnde elektrotechnische Grundkenntnisse?
Bei  2.5 mm2 und 100A würden da 30% Spannung abfallen. D.h. an den Klemmen meiner Einspeisung stünden nur noch 280V an. Schon gar nicht mit Netztoleranzen gerechnet.
Also P=1.73*280V*100A = 48kW.
Also wäre knapp unterhalb von dem was ich bräuchte. Somit würde die Einspeisung überfahren werden und auch keinen  sinusförmigen Strom ziehen was zu noch mehr Spannungsabfall führt.
Außerdem müsste ich die Leitung niedriger absichern was dann die Sicherung nicht lange mitmachen würde.
Von daher würde ich das so nicht machen.


----------



## SPS-Bitschubser (28 August 2021)

Mirko123 schrieb:


> Oder mangelnde elektrotechnische Grundkenntnisse?
> Bei  2.5 mm2 und 100A würden da 30% Spannung abfallen. D.h. an den Klemmen meiner Einspeisung stünden nur noch 280V an. Schon gar nicht mit Netztoleranzen gerechnet.
> Also P=1.73*280V*100A = 48kW.
> Also wäre knapp unterhalb von dem was ich bräuchte. Somit würde die Einspeisung überfahren werden und auch keinen  sinusförmigen Strom ziehen was zu noch mehr Spannungsabfall führt.
> ...


Dann würde ich es mit einen 4mm2 mal versuchen ist der Mittelweg zwischen 2,5 und 6


----------



## Mirko123 (29 August 2021)

Okay der Spannungsabfall wird zeitweise - immer dann wenn eine hohe Peakleistung auftritt - einen Spannungsabfall von bis 20% verursachen (also deutlich mehr als in der DIN VDE steht). Aber wenn meine verwendeten Komponenten das abkönnen, wird das keine Auswirkungen auf die Verfügbarkeit haben. Außerdem habe ich nur unseren Schaltschrank dran.
Ansonsten  habe ich mich  über die  Qualität  einiger Antworten  doch gewundert.


----------



## zako (30 August 2021)

Lange Leitungslängen reduzieren die Steifigkeit  am Anschlusspunkt der Einspeisung. Ein weiteres Argument was für eine Einspeisung mit sinusförmigen Stromverlauf spricht.


----------

